# 520 hydraulic oil



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

If memory serves me correctly my 520 uses 30 weight oil for the hydraulic system, can someone tell me for sure?


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

I did find a manual that tells me 20 wt oil or 10 w 30 oil in the hydraulics for 32 to 90 degree temps.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

If you are gonna use your 520 on the same equipment and your other tractors you may put hydraulic oil in the power trol instead. I put hygaurd in mine and have been using them that way for a while now without a problem, I know quite a few guys that do so they don't have to worry about mixing oils. If not 30 weight should save you some money over hydraulic oil.


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------

